# PS3Xploit updated to work on 4.84, bringing back webkit exploit



## Meepers55 (Mar 22, 2019)

Feels kinda late, but then again I only read about it last night.


----------



## Reploid (Mar 22, 2019)

Post mortem hack. RIP PS3


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

Well this is good news for the kids around my neighborhood who wanted their PlayStation 3 consoles hacked.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 22, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Post mortem hack. RIP PS3


What are you talking about? A hacked ps3, able to play mario games on Sony's console is priceless! Just be gladeful


----------



## MeAndHax (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m not happy because this will mean even more stupid online Modders who are like 12 and 13 years old and feel cool because they followed an online tutorial and now cheat in an old game


----------



## Techjunky90 (Mar 22, 2019)

MeAndHax said:


> I’m not happy because this will mean even more stupid online Modders who are like 12 and 13 years old and feel cool because they followed an online tutorial and now cheat in an old game


Key words, old game. Who cares. Ps3 multiplayer is dead for real gamers


----------



## magico29 (Mar 22, 2019)

hell yeah,music to my ears!!! its magic.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 22, 2019)

Pretty great news for those who still use their PS3!
I already plugged out mine, but I still play some games with RPCS3.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

MeAndHax said:


> I’m not happy because this will mean even more stupid online Modders who are like 12 and 13 years old and feel cool because they followed an online tutorial and now cheat in an old game


I'm more pissed off about the lack of homebrew games and PC game ports to PS3 than i am with useless crap like online cheating


----------



## face235 (Mar 22, 2019)

Cool, I will redo my HAN stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't get it. So is not custom firmware. Just a modified version of official firmware, patched to allow exploiting? Like downgrading firmware without downgrading?


----------



## face235 (Mar 22, 2019)

Seems that way. Losing access to HAN didn't bother me much when I accidentally updated, as I only had enough HDD space for 4 large PS2 games.


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't get it. So is not custom firmware. Just a modified version of official firmware, patched to allow exploiting? Like downgrading firmware without downgrading?


Kind of. I'll explain a bit more in detail:

HFW is just a slightly modified firmware that "sits on top" of Sony's. It only brings back the webkit flaw exploited by PS3Xploit, thus allowing you to use its tools again. I'm not really sure how the devs pulled it off as they're keeping it private for now but it's apparently something that can be patched easily.

That aside, HFW does nothing else. Once you have it, you can either downgrade to an earlier version and install CFW _only if your PS3 can be downgraded_ or keep everything like it is and use HAN like you could on 4.82.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 22, 2019)

Does this mean I can now hack my 160 GB Ps3 Slim?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 22, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Kind of. I'll explain a bit more in detail:
> 
> HFW is just a slightly modified firmware that "sits on top" of Sony's. It only brings back the webkit flaw exploited by PS3Xploit, thus allowing you to use its tools again. I'm not really sure how the devs pulled it off as they're keeping it private for now but it's apparently something that can be patched easily.
> 
> That aside, HFW does nothing else. Once you have it, you can either downgrade to an earlier version and install CFW _only if your PS3 can be downgraded_ or keep everything like it is and use HAN like you could on 4.82.


I guess that makes sense. 

Though if it can just install like a regular update.pup file, shouldn't just be a custom firmware? Or is it cause not all systems can use custom firmware?


----------



## raxadian (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Though if it can just install like a regular update.pup file, shouldn't just be a custom firmware? Or is it cause not all systems can use custom firmware?



Not all systems can use custom firmware.  

But eventually when the PS3 finally dies, a way to hack all  Ps3 systems might be found.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Kind of. I'll explain a bit more in detail:
> 
> HFW is just a slightly modified firmware that "sits on top" of Sony's. It only brings back the webkit flaw exploited by PS3Xploit, thus allowing you to use its tools again. I'm not really sure how the devs pulled it off as they're keeping it private for now but it's apparently something that can be patched easily.
> 
> That aside, HFW does nothing else. Once you have it, you can either downgrade to an earlier version and install CFW _only if your PS3 can be downgraded_ or keep everything like it is and use HAN like you could on 4.82.


Couldn't the Super Slim install custom firmware without needing to downgrade right?


----------



## SilverWah (Mar 22, 2019)

I guess this has been asked a million times already but will I get a ban if I use CFW on my PS3?
I really don't want to get a ban because I'm learning GG Xrd Rev 2 at player lobby's and would like to keep my purchased content.


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Though if it can just install like a regular update.pup file, shouldn't just be a custom firmware? Or is it cause not all systems can use custom firmware?


In the end, that's just a naming convention. Originally the devs wanted to call it Hybrid, Hackable, HAN ready - then they settled for just Hybrid Firmware.

In a way, yes, for all intents and purposes it's a modded (customized) firmware. Still, I think they didn't call it just "CFW" to avoid confusion as it doesn't allow for backup loading/homebrew by itself. 



raxadian said:


> Does this mean I can now hack my 160 GB Ps3 Slim?





DSwizzy said:


> Couldn't the Super Slim install custom firmware without needing to downgrade right?


For PS3Xploit, compatibility is the same as it was before. Most Slim models can install CFW, only a few CECH-25XX and all of CECH-3XXX can not. You cannot install CFW on a Super Slim.
Regarding HAN, it's compatible with all current models and you don't need to downgrade in order to use it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 22, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Originally the devs wanted to call it Hybrid, Hackable, HAN ready - then they settled for just Hybrid Firmware.


Triple HHH. That used to be a wrestler name... or something lewd. 

I don't mean to sound unimpressed. I just don't get it so much. It's the same thing but with a unpatched exploit without downgrading. It's already confusing that

if you can install a update.pup without modification already, why not just make it a firmware downgrade
if you can install a update.pup without modification already, why isn't it CFW
Other than that I get the idea of the whole thing, its useful, just confused on the idea of it.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> In the end, that's just a naming convention. Originally the devs wanted to call it Hybrid, Hackable, HAN ready - then they settled for just Hybrid Firmware.
> 
> In a way, yes, for all intents and purposes it's a modded (customized) firmware. Still, I think they didn't call it just "CFW" to avoid confusion as it doesn't allow for backup loading/homebrew by itself.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, thanks for the explanation


----------



## Valery0p (Mar 22, 2019)

This remembers me about the "FrankenFirmware" semi-brick on the 3ds, when only some modules were installed during an arm11 downgrade... Good times 
Ps: I think they have released it?


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Triple HHH. That used to be a wrestler name... or something lewd.
> 
> I don't mean to sound unimpressed. I just don't get it so much. It's the same thing but with a unpatched exploit without downgrading. It's already confusing that
> 
> ...


Think of it as an homebrew enabler patch for use on official firmware


----------



## Owenge (Mar 22, 2019)

What’s next, that’s the real question


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

Owenge said:


> What’s next, that’s the real question


This: https://www.psx-place.com/resources/han-toolbox.628/


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 22, 2019)

why does $ony even try or care anymore jesus


----------



## Techjunky90 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Triple HHH. That used to be a wrestler name... or something lewd.
> 
> I don't mean to sound unimpressed. I just don't get it so much. It's the same thing but with a unpatched exploit without downgrading. It's already confusing that
> 
> ...


My understanding is, the latest official firmware patched the exploit for Han, so developers patched that firmware with files from older firmware which allows Han to be enabled, and this worked because all files used are official firmware files that are officially signed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 22, 2019)

grab it while it's hot, I bet sony is going to release a new firmware in the later half of this year.
why you may ask. because sony is still supporting the ps3 as a bluray movie player and bluray keys need to be renewed.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> grab it while it's hot, I bet sony is going to release a new firmware in the later half of this year.
> why you may ask. because sony is still supporting the ps3 as a bluray movie player and bluray keys need to be renewed.


I can see that but i feel there's no need too really and is honestly a waste of time, they should focus on the PS4 as they normally do and leave the PS3 as it is.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 22, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> why does $ony even try or care anymore jesus


Revisioning is Sony's fetish. Do you have any idea how many internal iterations there have been of the consoles thus far? Per last count, there were twenty diffetent revisions of the original PlayStation before the mini sized PSOne was a thing. And the ps2 was something around 19 major revisions. Or the alphabet soup that is the ps3. The limited amount of revisions on the ps4 is actually a surprise by comparison.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Though if it can just install like a regular update.pup file, shouldn't just be a custom firmware? Or is it cause not all systems can use custom firmware?





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't mean to sound unimpressed. I just don't get it so much. It's the same thing but with a unpatched exploit without downgrading. It's already confusing that
> 
> if you can install a update.pup without modification already, why not just make it a firmware downgrade
> if you can install a update.pup without modification already, why isn't it CFW
> Other than that I get the idea of the whole thing, its useful, just confused on the idea of it.



The contents of the update that should be signed (executable code) are indeed 100% signed with the appropriate official key, that's why once installed it can run on an unmodified console (even if you somehow decrypted the nand of an official 4.84 console and manually downgraded the browser)

The update package itself, which is obviously modified, is accepted by an unmodified console thanks to... a still secret exploit that was first used for this release (though I think I have an unverified idea on how it works)

You can't downgrade unless you have the QA flag enabled or (not sure) are running a CFW that bypasses that check, which is partially implemented in hardware (indeed the questionable award of the first brick linked to 4.84 hybrid is of someone who ported (incorrectly) the 4.82 flash writer and used it to flash a CFW-update-accepting 4.82 coreOS)


----------



## raxadian (Mar 22, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Revisioning is Sony's fetish. Do you have any idea how many internal iterations there have been of the consoles thus far? Per last count, there were twenty diffetent revisions of the original PlayStation before the mini sized PSOne was a thing. And the ps2 was something around 19 major revisions. Or the alphabet soup that is the ps3. The limited amount of revisions on the ps4 is actually a surprise by comparison.



My Original Playstation has that useless port that was supposed to be used for Online games and can be used for a Printer. Newer versions lack that port. 

And to be fair there is like 20 versions of the Sega Genesis, about a dozen are officially licenced.  That's because the Sega Genesis keep getting games regularly until the year 2000.


----------



## smf (Mar 22, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> why does $ony even try or care anymore jesus



AFAIK all they had to do was update the outdated web kit.



codezer0 said:


> there were twenty diffetent revisions of the original PlayStation before the mini sized PSOne was a thing.



How are you counting those? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_models

But sure, Sony like to do constant cost reduction. Commodore used to be the kings of cost reduction, they came up with metalised cardboard for shielding in the final c64 revisions.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 22, 2019)

smf said:


> AFAIK all they had to do was update the outdated web kit.


Good thing they're stupid


----------



## smf (Mar 22, 2019)

DSwizzy said:


> Good thing they're stupid



It probably took them an hour and it's blocked ps3xploit for 5 months. Seems like time well spent.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 22, 2019)

so basically ALL ps3 can either be cfw'd or HAN'd? 

if you use ps3 han, are you able to load up multiman by any chance?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nevermind I just looked it up. looks like CFW is what we really need for all the good stuff


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 23, 2019)

raxadian said:


> My Original Playstation has that useless port that was supposed to be used for Online games and can be used for a Printer. Newer versions lack that port.
> 
> And to be fair there is like 20 versions of the Sega Genesis, about a dozen are officially licenced.  That's because the Sega Genesis keep getting games regularly until the year 2000.


And Now that "useless port" can be used with a gameshark or similar to flash unirom to it and make it a soft-modchip, not unlike how Pseudo Saturn became a thing for the Sega contemporary.

I missed my Gameshark Pro when i was forced to replace my ps1's with a model lacking the parallel port. It had the cheat system, the ability to hack my own codes, and v-mem, which basically was a virtual memory card and saved a crap ton of money right there.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 23, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> And Now that "useless port" can be used with a gameshark or similar to flash unirom to it and make it a soft-modchip, not unlike how Pseudo Saturn became a thing for the Sega contemporary.
> 
> I missed my Gameshark Pro when i was forced to replace my ps1's with a model lacking the parallel port. It had the cheat system, the ability to hack my own codes, and v-mem, which basically was a virtual memory card and saved a crap ton of money right there.



On a chipped Playstation you can just use a CD with a program that loads  cheat codes and then play the game you want the cheat on.

That's the only Gameshark I had for the system, typing the cheats manually for some games was a pain but it worked.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 23, 2019)

Was excited for 1 minute thinking Super Slim (when I read all Consoles) has a kernel exploit then saw it was just HAN


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 23, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Was excited for 1 minute thinking Super Slim (when I read all Consoles) has a kernel exploit then saw it was just HAN


HAN is not that bad, you could grab and install "Any" package files off their so that way there's no need for doing the HDD backup method for games.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 23, 2019)

DSwizzy said:


> HAN is not that bad, you could grab and install "Any" package files off their so that way there's no need for doing the HDD backup method for games.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Suppose, yeah.  I'm kinda used to a full CFW on earlier models but this 4.84 Hybrid release is a good achievement just the same.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 23, 2019)

so HAN only supports PKG games? is there external HD support at all?


----------



## BiggieCheese (Mar 23, 2019)

That HFW concept is interesting, IMO; even if it’s just a simple webkit installer or modifier, I wonder if it could be used as some sort of entrypoint/chain starter for other exploits in the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2019)

Had to happen right after I blew all that money on thermal paste and a flasher..


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 23, 2019)

MeAndHax said:


> I’m not happy because this will mean even more stupid online Modders who are like 12 and 13 years old and feel cool because they followed an online tutorial and now cheat in an old game


Sony has a ban system my guy  they pay ppl to do this.


----------



## Techjunky90 (Mar 23, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Sony has a ban system my guy  they pay ppl to do this.


Sure, Sony has a ban system, but it's not 100% functional. Ps3 hackers and modders have gone years upon years without being banned.


----------



## Vivisector (Mar 23, 2019)

I've installed the new exploit but I'm looking to get some CFW installed. Do the old firmware downgrade guides still apply to 4.84.2?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 23, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Sure, Sony has a ban system, but it's not 100% functional. Ps3 hackers and modders have gone years upon years without being banned.


Im just stating online cheating isn't an issue on ps3 at all. Theres a huge difference in hacking a ps3 vs going online cheating with a hacked ps3. Sony console bans ppl who obviously connects to PSN with cfw or attempts to cheat online. Yes you are right there are hackers/modders that do not get banned generally most of them don't even use PSN I'm one of them. If they happen to use spoofs well... wouldn't they have to play without cheating? otherwise the purpose of spoofing would be pointless to prevent a ban. Not even spoofing works 100% of the time, I do hear from a few folks stating they aren't banned yet, but I'm not convinced maybe they are just syncing trophies.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Mar 23, 2019)

ps3xploit.com​
HFW firmware is linked there
PS3Xploit Tools Updated.


----------



## XDel (Mar 23, 2019)

Very cool, though for what ever reason I can not install homebrew such as the much needed ReactPSN and Rebug Tools.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 23, 2019)

smf said:


> How are you counting those?


Motherboard model numbers, I guess (which got up to the 40s, but with far from all the numbers in between being used)



brollikk said:


> if you use ps3 han, are you able to load up multiman by any chance?
> nevermind I just looked it up. looks like CFW is what we really need for all the good stuff


Yep, no PS3 mode homebrew with HAN (never mind homebrew that uses kernel functions added by CFW), but it's not like you need any *man program if all you use are pkgs



brollikk said:


> so HAN only supports PKG games? is there external HD support at all?


All official pkgs, all unofficial PS1/2/P pkgs (subject to software emulator's compatibility), some pkgs of converted PS3 bluray games only if they have an update including the executable available for download (an update's executable is signed for running from HDD, a bluray's isn't)


brollikk said:


> is there external HD support at all?


The same as on official firmware, so only for media & save backups



Vivisector said:


> Do the old firmware downgrade guides still apply to 4.84.2?


Once you successfully perform the 4.84 flash writer (is it even out yet?) you can install any 4.84 CFW; from there you can enable the QA flag and downgrade (not like there are many practical reasons to do so)


----------



## Lamhirh (Mar 24, 2019)

Great. got a few PS3 on 3.83 and 3.84 I did not want to open and flash with the E3.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2019)

I already installed Rebug 4.84.2 Rex on the PS3 (CECH-2501A) i just scooped up


----------



## STLcardsWS (Mar 26, 2019)

MeAndHax said:


> I’m not happy because this will mean even more stupid online Modders who are like 12 and 13 years old and feel cool because they followed an online tutorial and now cheat in an old game





MasterJ360 said:


> Sony has a ban system my guy  they pay ppl to do this.





Techjunky90 said:


> Sure, Sony has a ban system, but it's not 100% functional. Ps3 hackers and modders have gone years upon years without being banned.



Perhaps but that happens one way or another without an exploited system or not. There is various ways to get modded game files on an OFW system and bet those same ones you are listing there will find those methods.

Also there is various things the homebrew community does, Most people who have an exploited system do not want to get banned, Typically the stupid ones get banned AS THEY SHOULD because they are not respecting the network .

PSNpatch / SEN Enabler / webMAN MOD all have a feature that EVEN sony likes. "Disable CFW Syscalls" (aka disable CFW) temporary until your console's next boot. This theoretically (as everything is theory as we do not know what sony is doing and it can always change, but PS3 is winding down what we know isnt likely to change or it would have long ago) also mask your using a CFW. Also PSNpatch also takes it a step farther (all 3 choices have so many unique features ) when using the plugin form it wont even allow you to login to PSN unless you have disabled your CFW  (disable cfw syscalls).  A very popular PS3 app

Also another method is a DUALBOOT firmware (Sony likes this as well) this is an OFW (only for CFW users, not like the hybrid firmware release that is for OFW). A dualboot is essentially just an OFW but with a modification that allows you to install a CFW over the top of it, but again this is only for CFW users (OFW user's often get that confused). The idea behind the DB firmware is you can play your disc games on PSN / use services and then return to a CFW.

So the point here is there is alot of things done by CFW user's to use the network as any  OFW console would be. . Game Mods are MUCH easier to install and there is always methods arising.




MasterJ360 said:


> Im just stating online cheating isn't an issue on ps3 at all. Theres a huge difference in hacking a ps3 vs going online cheating with a hacked ps3. Sony console bans ppl who obviously connects to PSN with cfw or attempts to cheat online. Yes you are right there are hackers/modders that do not get banned generally most of them don't even use PSN I'm one of them. If they happen to use spoofs well... wouldn't they have to play without cheating? otherwise the purpose of spoofing would be pointless to prevent a ban. Not even spoofing works 100% of the time, I do hear from a few folks stating they aren't banned yet, but I'm not convinced maybe they are just syncing trophies.



That is a misconception (in my view, but again EVERYTHING is theory) I can only share my personal experiences
Back in the 3.41 era to jailbreak your console you needed a USB dongle at the time with the files. They were being sold by a few companies and eventually cracked and eventually CFW came, but anyway Sony could detect when people were using these, (more then likely they simply detected (Homebrew Content ID's) of apps running while connected. Anyhow many got emails warning to not use this device. A nice gesture honestly and shows Sony rather not ban people outright. I received one of those emails . I did stop using them myself (as CFW came out ;p) .

So obviously myself and many should of been on the radar right? Well, to this day i have never been banned. Now i do not game alot these days on the PS3 (online), but i logged plenty of hours over the years and been logged in watching plenty of video services.  My rule was use the system exactly as you would an OFW system online. It has worked well for myself. I also use PSNpatch to disable CFW syscalls, but there was a good 2 years or so where that was not discovered/created to disable CFW and a bulk of gaming /services (netflix ect..) were done in that period...  I do not think Spoofs are good to use (i think there is a huge potential for a flag), but i have even used spoofs various times before.. . Not all spoofs are created the same either.. 

Keep in mind that there is PSN standard detection and then also more in depth detection for popular games know for cheaters like 1st person shooters  (again in theory) as series like CoD may have their own servers and look for things Sony does not. but will relay info to sony. I have seen some cases where you can be banned from that game online but you PSN is safe as well. So no one knows for sure anything but we do have lots of clues...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 26, 2019)

STLcardsWS said:


> Perhaps but that happens one way or another without an exploited system or not. There is various ways to get modded game files on an OFW system and bet those same ones you are listing there will find those methods.
> 
> Also there is various things the homebrew community does, Most people who have an exploited system do not want to get banned, Typically the stupid ones get banned AS THEY SHOULD because they are not respecting the network .
> 
> ...


Thing is im not stating a theory, time and time again ive seen ppl report getting banned attempting to play games online with cfw especially when the PS3 had a breakthrough last year in having the ability to be hacked on all PS3 models via 4.82. Alot of new ppl here got banned b/c they didn't know the consequences of using cfw via online play or lack of research on psnpatch. Just b/c you and a few others haven't been detected and you said it yourself... you dont play online {kinda aids my point} doesn't mean its safe for everyone else. Sony has been banning folks since 2011 with the 3.55 Kmeaw era even after True Blue dongle was a thing. I would know b/c I used to own one . Anyway the main argument was that someone in this thread was upset b/c they assumed cheaters would kill psn, thing is we wouldn't be able to cheat if we get banned for trying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Thing is im not stating a theory, time and time again ive seen ppl report getting banned attempting to play games online with cfw especially when the PS3 had a breakthrough last year in having the ability to be hacked on all PS3 models via 4.82. Alot of new ppl here got banned b/c they didn't know the consequences of using cfw via online play or lack of research on psnpatch. Just b/c you and a few others haven't been detected and you said it yourself... you dont play online {kinda aids my point} doesn't mean its safe for everyone else. Sony has been banning folks since 2011 with the 3.55 Kmeaw era even after True Blue dongle was a thing. I would know b/c I used to own one . Anyway the main argument was that someone in this thread was upset b/c they assumed cheaters would kill psn, thing is we wouldn't be able to cheat if we get banned for trying.


I operate under the presumption that no "stealth connection method" is safe as we don't know how things look server-side, we can only make educated guesses. A console, once modded, is an offline system. Unless the infrastructure simply doesn't support bans, there's always a risk associated with consciously choosing to go online on a modded console, on pirated games or legit copies. It's something that should be driven into the minds of every newbie - any modification, no matter how minute, carries the risk of something going wrong. Heck, some official updates have caused problems on consoles, let alone custom ones, which are ultimately coded by developers with no access to the complete source code. With that said, I also don't think getting banned on a PS3 is a huge issue nowadays as the system is discontinued and won't be supported for much longer anyways.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Mar 27, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Thing is im not stating a theory, time and time again ive seen ppl report getting banned attempting to play games online with cfw especially when the PS3 had a breakthrough last year in having the ability to be hacked on all PS3 models via 4.82.



 The thing is your stating theory 100%, that is based on 3rd party claims that you do not even know if the variables are correct,  are you a Sony engineer ? Unless you know what exactly they are doing, then everything is speculation and could change at any time (which now likely not since end of lifecycle) ..You "seen people's reports". That means very little and especially if they are reports from people whom do not understand. Your best source of info can't be from the people who get banned in the first place for not understanding how to avoid things

Also  Many reports lie (embarrassment, ashamed  or for whatever other reasons. We see it all the time and the real story comes out. Believe me i have Alot more experience with seeing people reports and how a story can change. ). You even agree to the point some lie about not  getting banned, So can you imagine how many lie or simply have noi idea how they were banned, and then even more then that try and figure it out and are wrong and someone else believe then that person as fact . (That is how the False Ban Wave theories happens , There is no such things as ban waves lol, Sony is not going to see someone, save them for next Tuesday's ban wave lol.   They would handle the situation as it needs to be handled (especially if they were cheating and such, it would be priority to get that use off not place him the ban wave bin), like a mod here in the forums would do with something that needed attention. I know ban wave was not mentioned but i know its said alot with PSN bans and its just nonsense, but brings me to my point that you can believe much from random reports.

So many variables
-- Other people using the PS3 and logging in without the owner knowing.
--Doing things to get banned and never understanding how to avoid a ban.
--Taking wrong advice as there is tons.




> lot of new ppl here got banned b/c they didn't know the consequences of using cfw via online play or lack of research on psnpatch. Just b/c you and a few others haven't been detected and you said it yourself... you dont play online {kinda aids my point} doesn't mean its safe for everyone else


*Alot of new people got banned not for having an exploited system but for using something unofficial while connected.  A symptom of a CFW console, but its not the cause.* For me personally this is fact (and more concrete then random 3rd party chatter) i have TONS of hours logged into PSN on my PS3 has always been exploited. For yourself my comments is 3rd party chatter, but from someone who covered and written more articles on the ps3 homebrew scene then anyone. i do have somewhat of a understanding, so take that for what its worth if anything, That is up for anyone reading to decided

It appears you read what you wanted to....... Now lets review what i actually say:


			
				STLcardsWS said:
			
		

> Well, to this day i have never been banned. Now i do not game alot these days on the PS3 (online), but i logged plenty of hours over the years and been logged in watching plenty of video services.



OKay ?  "This aids you point". lol
I been using my PS3 online since the 3.41 days logging in and playing online on every firmware (PLENTY OF HOURS LOGGED IN), now because i do not game alot on the PS3 here in 2019 (online). when decetions & CounterMeasures would likely be at a low time for Sony, compared to the height of the system when sony would do all and everything to protect things.. I see how this hardly makes your point.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 27, 2019)

STLcardsWS said:


> The thing is your stating theory 100%, that is based on 3rd party claims that you do not even know if the variables are correct,  are you a Sony engineer ? Unless you know what exactly they are doing, then everything is speculation and could change at any time (which now likely not since end of lifecycle) ..You "seen people's reports". That means very little and especially if they are reports from people whom do not understand. Your best source of info can't be from the people who get banned in the first place for not understanding how to avoid things
> 
> Also  Many reports lie (embarrassment, ashamed  or for whatever other reasons. We see it all the time and the real story comes out. Believe me i have Alot more experience with seeing people reports and how a story can change. ). You even agree to the point some lie about not  getting banned, So can you imagine how many lie or simply have noi idea how they were banned, and then even more then that try and figure it out and are wrong and someone else believe then that person as fact . (That is how the False Ban Wave theories happens , There is no such things as ban waves lol, Sony is not going to see someone, save them for next Tuesday's ban wave lol.   They would handle the situation as it needs to be handled (especially if they were cheating and such, it would be priority to get that use off not place him the ban wave bin), like a mod here in the forums would do with something that needed attention. I know ban wave was not mentioned but i know its said alot with PSN bans and its just nonsense, but brings me to my point that you can believe much from random reports.
> 
> ...


*"Also  Many reports lie (embarrassment, ashamed  or for whatever other reasons. We see it all the time and the real story comes out. Believe me i have Alot more experience with seeing people reports and how a story can change. ). You even agree to the point some lie about not  getting banned, So can you imagine how many lie or simply have noi idea how they were banned, and then even more then that try and figure it out and are wrong and someone else believe then that person as fact . (That is how the False Ban Wave theories happens , There is no such things as ban waves lol, Sony is not going to see someone, save them for next Tuesday's ban wave lol.   They would handle the situation as it needs to be handled (especially if they were cheating and such, it would be priority to get that use off not place him the ban wave bin), like a mod here in the forums would do with something that needed attention. I know ban wave was not mentioned but i know its said alot with PSN bans and its just nonsense, but brings me to my point that you can believe much from random reports"
*
Hold up.... im sorry that doesn't make any sense to me, why on earth would ppl lie about getting banned? what is the motive behind this? hell why even bring up being banned? Ppl tend to fall short on what "caused" their ban or don't explain the full story. This is exactly why I don't waste my time reading Nintendo Switch ban threads b/c there are folks that get banned, but act as if they didn't do anything to trigger it b/c they feel ashamed.
*"So many variables
-- Other people using the PS3 and logging in without the owner knowing.
--Doing things to get banned and never understanding how to avoid a ban.
--Taking wrong advice as there is tons."*
Yes exactly those are the main variables that literally causes a ban on ps3 its not a theory if all the above is a known flag. Maybe it doesn't happen as often today, but again alot newbies got banned last year here on tempt considering they made threads if they could unban themselves. Im not making shit up im just telling you what I experienced from others here and ps3 forums. Ppl not using psnpatch is the most common ban b/c they just go online carelessly with cfw playing games like COD or Battlefield.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2019)

There's a couple of things to keep in mind. Both PSN and Xbox Live have two methods of dealing with illegitimate users - flagging and direct bans. In the case of some offenses, bans are automatic and leveraged against the console itself, making it unusable online without swapping ID's with a legitimate console. In contrast, if the account is only flagged, it requires a human to look at the flag and make a decision. This is where the term "ban wave" comes from - they were periods of mass bans of all formerly flagged consoles, all rolled out at once. There is zero doubt that mods got people banned in the past, we've dealt with this before, which is why CFW's started implementing stealth code by default.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 27, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a couple of things to keep in mind. Both PSN and Xbox Live have two methods of dealing with illegitimate users - flagging and direct bans. In the case of some offenses, bans are automatic and leveraged against the console itself, making it unusable online without swapping ID's with a legitimate console. In contrast, if the account is only flagged, it requires a human to look at the flag and make a decision. This is where the term "ban wave" comes from - they were periods of mass bans of all formerly flagged consoles, all rolled out at once. There is zero doubt that mods got people banned in the past, we've dealt with those in the past many times, which is why CFW's started implementing stealth code by default.


Yeah the xbox360 is good example of a banwave when there was hacked lobbies in COD MW2 I was in 3 of them myself. The hoster would charge $10 per player and as soon as we got 1 kill we kept ranking up till cap lvl/rank and unlocked all camos of that gun. It was really fun back then, but yeah banwaves eventually hit anyone who hosted those lobbies and they would have to get new KV's or something like that to host another new lobby. Not sure if the ps3 ever got B-waves tho I was more of an xbox360 onliner back then mainly b/c all my friends didn't own a ps3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah the xbox360 is good example of a banwave when there was hacked lobbies in COD MW2 I was in 3 of them myself. The hoster would charge $10 per player and as soon as we got 1 kill we kept ranking up till cap lvl/rank and unlocked all camos of that gun. It was really fun back then, but yeah banwaves eventually hit anyone who hosted those lobbies and they would have to get new KV's or something like that to host another new lobby. Not sure if the ps3 ever got B-waves tho I was more of an xbox360 onliner back then mainly b/c all my friends didn't own a ps3.


With COD it's a bit of a special case since Activision really liked to run their own servers and put special sauce on them, but yeah, that's one example.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Apr 7, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Hold up.... im sorry that doesn't make any sense to me, why on earth would ppl lie about getting banned? what is the motive behind this? hell why even bring up being banned? Ppl tend to fall short on what "caused" their ban or don't explain the full story. This is exactly why I don't waste my time reading Nintendo Switch ban threads b/c there are folks that get banned, but act as if they didn't do anything to trigger it b/c they feel ashamed.



Happens alot,
1.) Ashamed to say they were cheating or using game mods online. 
2.) Said they were using a legit copy of the game (later comes out they used a pirated game with modified eboots and such)
3.) the motive being they are trying to get help, knowing if they said the truth they would not get help from many.
4.) Some people simply do not know what others did on their console when they were away.. 

So reports you take with a grain of salt . You use them but you question also
*
*


----------

